# M&P in 9mm



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We are still looking for a second gun for my wife. She shot (among other things) a S&W M&P in 9mm yesterday. We both liked it, although the groups weren't as tight as the XD 9 we also shot.

Wife's problem with the gun, though was that none of the ejected cases failed to hit her in the face. This probably had a little to do with the bad grouping, as she was flinching every time she shot after about the third one. 

The question is, is the ejection pattern unique to this paticular gun, or do M&P's in general have an ejection problem?

Thanks,

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey WM,

I have a full size M&P9 that ejects everything about 4 to 8 feet to the right and slightly rear. 4 ft for light and 8' for hotter handloads. I have seen the posts about brass coming straight back but have not experienced it in 4000 or so rounds. My M&P 40 throws the brass same as the 9 and is approaching 2000 rounds.

The M&P will be easier for your wife to operate the slide than an XD service model. In my opinion the grip adjustment is a plus also.

Accuracy has been about equal to the XD. With 124gr. Zero bullets and 4.7gr. VV N340 yields sub 3/4 inch groups at 15 yards over sand bags.

That is as good as I can do with any of them.

I filed the rear sight flat and removed the front sight dimple then re blued both. I then painted the front Orange.

The rear standard sight reflects sunlight different as the day progresses. Related to the rounded surfaces. My old eyes are fooled into aiming higher or lower based on reflection angle.

My grandson with good eyes had the same problem.

The filing has corrected the glare such that I now shoot same elevation morning or afternoon.

Good luck with whatever you get.

:smt1099


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

One question. Did the M&P act the same way when you shot it? Perhaps the flinching on her part after the first one hit her perpetuated the problem. I haven't seen this with the one I own (~1000 rounds), though my 1911 bounces an occasional shell off my noggin.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

WM

If you have an opportunity to do so, have your wife try all three size grips. They will affect how her trigger finger sets on the trigger which can impact accuracy. 

Have fun while deciding.

:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

teknoid said:


> One question. Did the M&P act the same way when you shot it? Perhaps the flinching on her part after the first one hit her perpetuated the problem. I haven't seen this with the one I own (~1000 rounds), though my 1911 bounces an occasional shell off my noggin.


I don't remember being hit by any shells. But, I've been hit by shells flying out of other guns I shoot, and generally just ignore them.



TOF said:


> WM
> 
> If you have an opportunity to do so, have your wife try all three size grips. They will affect how her trigger finger sets on the trigger which can impact accuracy.
> 
> ...


I'll see if I can get them to let her try the different grips next time we go to the range.

I liked the gun because it didn't have the fancy trigger in a trigger set up that Glock, XD and some other guns have. However, I have to be _real _careful that I don't pick the gun for her.

This has to be her decision.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You are 100% correct in letting her pick her gun.

WM, one thing I should tell you is my reason for getting rid of the XD9 Service model. It had frequent failure to eject problems. I had purchased by way of Davidson's which has a replace with new guarantee if problems occur. They could not get a new equivalent at the time so after a couple of months wait agreed to swap for the M&P9 I now have.

The M&P has operated flawlessly although some defective Alluminum ammo caused chamber damage. S&W replaced the barrel and returned it within a 2 week cycle. When I tried some more of the ammo and damaged it again S&W replaced it again in a 2 week turnaround. Needless to say, I have agreed to not use Alluminum case ammo anymore.:buttkick:

Springfield expects their customers to front the shipping costs untill they determine if a problem is covered by warranty.:smt076

S&W mailed me a pre paid shipping lable for both return cycles. The barrel replacements cost me zero dollars.:smt023

You may have read my posts of old on these subjects but in case not here it is.

I like my M&P's

Enjoy

:smt1099


----------



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

i've shot about 75 rounds thru mine and i love it..but reminds me alot of the springfield


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The ejection problem can be caused by the ejector getting a burr on it or being file at the wrong angle. Range guns take a real beating sometimes and anything can go wrong with them. A good smith could fix that in about 10 mintues with his stone. Good luck.


----------

